# Module loads with kldload but not in loader.conf



## ForTozs (Jun 18, 2012)

I am trying to configure the wireless on my Dell Mini. I created a driver module bcmwl5_sys.ko that I can get up and running issuing the commands:

`# kldload /boot/modules/bcmwl5_sys.ko`
`# dhclient wlan0`

However, I have the following line in my loader.conf that causes kernel panic.


```
bcmwl5_sys_load="YES"
```

Is there any way I can get around this?  Is there a way I could remedy this by perhaps creating a startup script? Thanks.

Jason


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jun 18, 2012)

I would venture to guess that your custom module is being loaded before the other required modules - in a sense it's jumping ahead of it's proper turn.

You can try loading the module from /etc/rc.conf but will need to create a custom /etc/rc.d/bcmwl5 script (just copy off one of the existing scripts in rc.d). You can then adjust the module load order using rcorder(8)()

Don't know if something similar to rcorder exists in loader.conf, but you can have a look at /boot/defaults/loader.conf for explanation of available switches / flags.


----------



## ForTozs (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I don't quite understand. How would I make this custom script? Would I simply add the kldload command to it? Once I make the script, how do I get it to run at boot time exactly? Would it be a line in /etc/rc.conf? Thanks for your help.


----------



## ForTozs (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, I managed a workaround bypassing ndis altogether and using bwn instead. You can see how I did it here.


----------

